# Bass Pro vs. Academy Price



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This gun is on my dream list. I just noticed the price difference between the two.

http://www.basspro.com/Remington-R15-VTR-Predator-Carbine-Rifle/product/10218476/84836

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_293431_-1?Ntt=predator&Ntk=All


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Question --->*

Did you see that Academy price on the weapon or is that what is stated on their website ?? Reason I ask is that I was in there a few days ago and seems to me they were >1K$'s. Could definately be wrong on this one though.--- SAWMAN


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Website, I'm just looking and dreaming right now. I will check many other locations before I buy.



SAWMAN said:


> Did you see that Academy price on the weapon or is that what is stated on their website ?? Reason I ask is that I was in there a few days ago and seems to me they were >1K$'s. Could definately be wrong on this one though.--- SAWMAN


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Would Suggest......*

........that you check the Wal Mart special order book also. Could be a good deal there although I have never seen one in the store. 

It is amazing what they have in the book(Ruger #1's). --- SAWMAN


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Walmart in Defuniak has them in the low 9's I believe last time I was there.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

It was in the DFS store as of Friday and I believe it was $919.... I've been eye-balling that rifle for a few months....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



Clayjunky said:


> It was in the DFS store as of Friday and I believe it was $919.... I've been eye-balling that rifle for a few months....


Wow, I can't believe W-mart has them. Thanks


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, Walmart has many selections of firearms. 
I ordered my .22 Henry AR-7 Survival rifle from there at a good price.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Order it from Bud's Gun Shop -- free shipping, no sales tax & a $20 transfer plus $5 call in at USA Performance:

https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/57597

That makes it $980 out the door.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Basspro has high prices. I was just at the shop in Spanish Fort and they had Glocks starting for $600


----------

